# Probleme mit LANG

## _tom_

Hallo,

ich möchte die Umgebungsvariable LANG auf de_AT@euro setzen. Nach dem Lesen mehrerer Beiträge hier im Forum habe ich die LANG Variable in /etc/profile gesetzt. Nachdem das nicht funktionierte habe ich die Variable auch in /etc/profile.env & ~/.bashrc_profile exportiert. Leider erhalte ich nach wie vor nach Eingabe von locale:

LANG=POSIX

LC_CTYPE="POSIX"

LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"

LC_TIME="POSIX"

LC_COLLATE="POSIX"

LC_MONETARY="POSIX"

LC_MESSAGES="POSIX"

LC_PAPER="POSIX"

LC_NAME="POSIX"

LC_ADDRESS="POSIX"

LC_TELEPHONE="POSIX"

LC_MEASUREMENT="POSIX"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="POSIX"

LC_ALL=

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen

Gruß

Tom

----------

## Basti_litho

Also ich hab mein Lang immer in die ~/.bashrc eingetragen locale bringt diesen output:

LC_CTYPE="de_DE"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE"

LC_TIME="de_DE"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE"

LC_PAPER="de_DE"

LC_NAME="de_DE"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE"

LC_ALL=

villeicht hast du sie auch nicht exportiert?

mfg

Basti_litho

----------

